
Yes, it’s worth arguing with science deniers – and here are some techniques - colinprince
https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/06/yes-its-worth-arguing-with-science-deniers-and-here-are-some-techniques-you-can-use/
======
tomohawk
Pro tip: labeling people 'deniers' is not science or scientific. It is the
antithesis of science, aka: politics.

------
deeng
This has become something of a hobby horse of mine over the last few years. I
was raised as a fundamentalist, so I had a lot of anti-science indoctrination
to get over, both explicit and implicit.

The main problem with this sort of thing, including the methods outlined in
the article, is getting past the backfire effect. The best way around that
seems to be challenging the methods used to come to a belief, rather than
challenging the belief directly.

There's a technique called "street epistemology", loosely based on the
Socratic method, that's specifically designed to avoid the backfire effect.
See [https://streetepistemology.com](https://streetepistemology.com) for more
details, or [https://youtu.be/v9utXKpFxCo](https://youtu.be/v9utXKpFxCo) for a
great example of it in action.

------
navigatesol
People today get labelled "deniers" the same way they are labeled "racists" or
"Nazis" or "fascists".

It's obvious to most people that the human population is a net negative to the
ecosystem through our actions. I can look out my window and see it with my own
eyes. But because I don't believe we have "12 years" or that we're on the cusp
billions dying off if we don't buy Teslas doesn't make me a denier.

